# Officer fatally shot in BC.



## gryphonv (6 Nov 2017)

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/british-columbia/police-officer-shot-to-death-in-abbotsford-b-c-1.4389941

My condolences to the officers family. That man is a hero in my eyes, no civilians injured.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2017)

Something odd about this story, the guy was older, was carrying a SKS (picture on the the web) which does not fit the mould of your average car thief here (younger and rarely armed with guns). RIP to the officer, the SKS bullet would slice through any typical body armour he had on.


----------



## gryphonv (7 Nov 2017)

Yeah this situation could of been much worse. 

It probably could of ended better also if the civilian didn't box him in in the first place.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Nov 2017)

However a car thief carrying a long gun out here is very rare, if they carry a gun at all it's a handgun or a replica. Most car thieves are junkies and repeat offenders, so boxing them in would normally be a good idea to avoid a dangerous chase.


----------

